# Antidepressants prescribed to loosely?



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Am I the only one that this the antidepressants are being prescribed to loosely? I have been to a couple of doctors who weren't my regulare doctors and they prescribed them for me just because I was having a bad day.







It's kinda scary that a doctor who didn't know me that well would try to give them to me. My GP that I have had for 13 years doesn't seem to think I need them. I have had a very rough year and my disease has been very active but I see the light at the end of the tunnel. I really think these medications should be prescribed less liberally. I am not saying there are not those who don't need them. If there should come a day when that I need them I will gulp it down a long with the others I take. Just wanted to kinda vent about this.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i used to think this too. i think its different in england - there are regulations. my family doctor was actually apprehensive about giving them to me. he told me try the last anti spasmodic which i hadnt tried yet and then come back in a few days time before i came back to University. i trust him though and know he wouldnt have given me something just to shut me up.


----------

